# Consolidated List for Home Media



## tallguy-1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Have not seen a list in awhile so here are my suggestions:

On Tivo screen - Show more information in list view, like date video/picture was taken, size, real length, format, etc.
Show folders for video like Photos list has
While music is playing offer screensavers. Would be cool if we could use Windows screensavers somehow or have a video of our choice play during music playback
Of course, import and/or use itunes, Zune playlists
Are HD videos really in HD format when played through an HD Tivo?
Interface with Internet radio stations or AOL radio
Would be really cool if Tivo could, in real time, replicate any video and audio feed coming from the computer. That way anything I have the computer do could be streamed through the Tivo to my TV without having to connect a computer to my TV.
Offer more ways of viewing pictures, like a screen saver mode that picks from certain folders, or different transitions between photos
RSS feeds to Tivo
Interface to pickup other compatible video feeds into Tivo like when Cranky Geeks stopped direct Tivo feeds I should have been able to still view them by pointing to their website directly through the Tivo interface
More standard ways of viewing music, by artist, genre, etc.
Ability to select folders to play jukebox mode from
Zoom and pan feature on photo displays
brightness and contrast controls while viewing pictures
See captions when viewing pictures from Picassa
Why not simply merge Galleon features so that the product can be optimized and supported by Tivo?
How about a formal list from Tivo on what is being worked on and what features can be expected in next release and when next release might be available.
Some kind of left navigation buffer on alphanumeric entry screens so if you accidentally click the left arrow one too many times when entering letters it will not take you out of the entry screen.
Season Pass manager online that shows conflicts and a matrix of all settings so that I can quickly see what is set for delete when space is needed or 5 shows etc.. Matrix should allow you to make multiple changes easily.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

Make an App Store similar to iPhone's App store where developers can submit that own apps and ultimtely sell them. Tivo makes 50%, developer makes 50%. Many people probably will say that no one will pay for apps, but if they are good and functional, then people willl pay $2.99 or so just as they have for the iPhone. In my opinion, this is a HUGE untapped avenue for Tivo that benefits them, developers and Tivo users....


----------



## tallguy-1 (Jan 18, 2008)

It would be nice to see Tivo advocate HME apps that work and offer a place for users to provide feedback on those apps.


----------



## SouthPaw42 (Sep 26, 2008)

They already do RSS feed


----------

